# Cordless tools: their time has come!!



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I spent last week at a lake with no electricity.

The kids were complaining about the steep climb down to the water at a campsite we just bought this year.

Dad showed up with a bunch of 18v Makita tools. I hadn't been out there much yet, so didn't know what to expect. With no measurements or any real knowledge of the lay-of-the-land, everything had to be built on site without electricity.

Using the circular saw, the drill and impact driver, and the big rotary hammer drill (with rock-drilling bit), we built and anchored a 16' run of stairs from the top of the rock to the shore. All 18v tools.

Fifteen years ago, battery-powered tools were still a joke, IMO. 

Now it is almost unbelievable how long the charge lasts and how quickly they re-charge. 

With two batteries we did the whole job and recharged one battery *ONE TIME* with the generator.

I think Makita offers over 130 tools that are powered by their 18v batteries. I'll take one of each please! All the way from the flashlight, up to the "motor-assisted" bicycle!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2017)

Nice job!
Your showing your age though.
Here's what my father and his father (and me still to this day) used.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I keep being told by the wholesale folks that they'll stop carrying many corded tools soon so I should stock up if I need anything. I love the cordless stuff and am trying to convert everything I use, within reason, to battery and the same brand.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't even carry a corded circular saw in the job trailer anymore. 18V 6" Makita is all I've used in years. Light, easy to handle and powerful enough to do the job. Only tools I use that have a cord on them are large rotary hammers. "the times, they are a changing"

Nice stairs btw


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice scenery. What lake might that be?

Regards,


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm just an "around-the-house" guy for tools, but I agree. To hell with power cords.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

WannabeGood said:


> Nice scenery. What lake might that be?
> 
> Regards,


and how many miles of Saskatchewan gravel do you have to drive on to get there?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

WannabeGood said:


> Nice scenery. What lake might that be?
> 
> Regards,


Plateau Lake near Atikokan Ontario. That's where I grew up. Notoriously friendly town. "The Canoe Capitol of Canada."

There are still a couple of lots for sale. Estate size lots (two to seven acres) with plenty of untouched nature and privacy.

The Ministry of Natural Resourses would only release the land as a "condominium" (meaning the owners run everything and the government is hands-off). Condo fees of $240 per year include your taxes, road maintenance and condo insurance. You can't afford to *NOT* to be my neighbour! Lol. C'mon, you'll love it!


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm a complete cordless convert and believer too except when you need real fire power like wet lumber, serious hammer drilling or stuff overly thick then the corded tools come out.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I got a Milwaukee drill not that long ago, am pleasantly shocked at how powerful it is and how quickly it recharges.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I bought some cordless stuff a few years ago, but then they stopped making the battery chargers & batteries, so they're useless now

screw cordless tools, I only buy corded stuff now. at least I can still use it in 10+ years


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Don't drop your drill in the lake.. know how I know ?....

Being in the trades I have a love hate relationship with them. I grow weary of the battery recharge game you have to play when you use them every day. As for the other tools I need full power....and don't like the idea of kicking a $250 drill off the roof , so I go cheap. But for you perfect. It looks top notch ...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I bought one of those cheap cordless drill packages (plastic case, two batteries, charger and drill for about $30) but the batteries lost storage capacity in short time (not to mention the drill was basically shite anyways). What bugged me was the batteries wouldn't hold a charge and thus were never charged when I suddenly needed a drill for 10 minutes. If I planned on using it, I could charge the batteries and they'd work but it was those quick 'let's take the back of this cab off' kinda things that it didn't work for.

I'd like a good cordless drill but it isn't worth it for me. I still have an old heavy-duty corded drill (and saw, etc) and a plugin is only ever 10 feet away. I don't really need a jobsite solution because that isn't my situ. I fight the 'Tim the Toolman' urge all the time though. But I'd rather just buy another fricken overdrive pedal.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a few cordless tools, a couple of drills, a driver and a jig saw. All 18V Bosch stuff. All the big name brands make a decent one now. The biggest thing is once you get into a system/brand/voltage is that no one brand makes a whole line up of what you would want, so then multiple charges become a thing. I am sticking with the Bosch 18V so I only need one charger, but Milwaulkee, Makita, DeWalt and several other make a good tool these days.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a cordless 1/2 inch impact gun from CT. It is supposed to be 300 ft/lbs but it's nowhere near that. Lugs on my truck are 150 lbs and it'll only break them if they haven't been on all winter but I can easily break them with the short iron that came with the truck. I took it back and told them this thing wouldn't twist a priest of an altar boy. They gave me a new on w/out an argument but it's not any better then the first one.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I wonder if 'electric ft/lbs' vs 'pneumatic ft/lbs' is similar to 'solid state watts' vs 'tube watts'. They should be the same, but in real world usage, they just aren't.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't buy cordless tools anymore. We eventually outlive the batteries and the cost of replacement batteries is ridiculous so the tools are useless.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Wardo said:


> I have a cordless 1/2 inch impact gun from CT. It is supposed to be 300 ft/lbs but it's nowhere near that. Lugs on my truck are 150 lbs and it'll only break them if they haven't been on all winter but I can easily break them with the short iron that came with the truck. I took it back and told them this thing wouldn't twist a priest of an altar boy. They gave me a new on w/out an argument but it's not any better then the first one.



There's a reason Milwaulkee charges around $550 for their half inch impact guns, they actually work.

Even my 1/4 inch 18 volt is rated at 1200 ft/lbs or something like that and it wont crack lugs.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Guitar101 said:


> I don't buy cordless tools anymore. We eventually outlive the batteries and the cost of replacement batteries is ridiculous so the tools are useless.


Yeah, if you're cutting or drilling holes all day, nothing beats corded. I use a Milwaukee hole-hawg, and even those burn out after a few years.

Milwaukee 1680-20 Super Hole Hawg Drill - Ace Tool


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

TheYanChamp said:


> Yeah, if you're cutting or drilling holes all day, nothing beats corded. I use a Milwaukee hole-hawg, and even those burn out after a few years.
> 
> Milwaukee 1680-20 Super Hole Hawg Drill - Ace Tool


Yup. I see what you mean. You a plumber? Electrician? A right-angled drill like that coulda been handy in my welding career. Of course my torch and plasma work was pretty much perfect anyway (lol).


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Those complaining of having to buy new batteries should be considering Ridgid's lifetime warranty that includes batteries - batteries wear out, they'll replace them. Just make sure to register the purchase. The Ridgid cordless tools are just as good as all the others generally speaking, and most are available in brushless by now.

Also to be considered are the little 12V guys these days - 18 (or corded) is great when you need the heft, but the little 12V cuties will get 95% of what you need done no problem. They're smaller to get into tighter places, lighter, and just plain adorable. Cheap too - you can get the Ridgid drill/driver set with charger and a couple batteries for something like $110 at the Borg.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

What a great spot and a perfect way to spend time with your Pop...nicely done.

I went with the 20v system and haven't looked back. That's just around the house and weekend warrior stuff though. I just push a pencil now. But you are right, big changes in battery technology since the first cordless tools


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A lifetime ago when I was working in building maintenance (I'm thinking 1982ish), an employer issued a Makita cordless drill. Given the usual requirement for long extension cords, it was a Godsend, but totally gutless compared to what's available today. Folks were always borrowing it, which was a colossal pain in the posterior. 

Nowadays I have a need for cordless drill, sander, and circular saw, but I haven't bought any yet. An older B&D cordless drill is all I have and it's useless compared to my Bosch corded drill (and of course no hand drill can match the power of the drill press). I've been looking at DeWalt cordless tools as I have a few corded ones and they've been great.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

AlBDarned said:


> Those complaining of having to buy new batteries should be considering Ridgid's lifetime warranty that includes batteries - batteries wear out, they'll replace them. Just make sure to register the purchase. The Ridgid cordless tools are just as good as all the others generally speaking, and most are available in brushless by now.


Did that with a Ridgid saws all only to be told I didn't do it. Nothing I could do. Guess I should have somehow made sure they were registered. In my mind, they were but how do you prove it when they say no I didn't 6 years later? Luckily, it takes the same battery as my drill. Drill battery runs down quickly though. Luckily I kept my old electric Makita saws all which never lets me down.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Guitar101 said:


> Did that with a Ridgid saws all only to be told I didn't do it. Nothing I could do. Guess I should have somehow made sure they were registered. In my mind, they were but how do you prove it when they say no I didn't 6 years later? Luckily, it takes the same battery as my drill. Drill battery runs down quickly though. Luckily I kept my old electric Makita saws all which never lets me down.


Nowadays you register online & their website shows you a list of everything you've got registered with them & its warranty status. Too bad about the Sawzall


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Got some Dewalt 20V cordless drills about 6 months ago. I really have to try HARD to drain the battery on those. Any time I need to charge them, I honestly can't remember the last time I had to do it. They seem to last near forever.

WAY better than the Ryobi stuff I used to have.


----------

